# Comet-30 Manual



## whardin (Mar 19, 2014)

I recently picked up an old Complex Machine Model: Comet-30 round column milling/drilling machine. It's in need of some rust removal and basic cleanup. The problem is I don't have a manual for it.

If anyone knows about a manual that's available to copy or purchase it would be greatly appreciated if you would let me know.

Thanks for any help.


----------

